# ECA for Skilled Migration



## Tekkie123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi,
I want to apply for Canada Express Entry. For ECA there are mainly three options i.e. WES, ICAS & CES. i want to apply through ICAS as many of my friends applied through it but on their website it says 25 weeks for processing time, for CES it says 25 weeks processing time. I want to know if it really takes this much time?

The reason i am not applying through WES is that my BS is from Sir Syed University karachi which is not listed in WES list of approved institutions. Although have done my MSc from UK. But i am not sure if i can only send my MSc UK degree & not the BS to WES?

Please advice for both above questions if anyone has idea.
Thx


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Tekkie123 said:


> Hi,
> I want to apply for Canada Express Entry. For ECA there are mainly three options i.e. WES, ICAS & CES. i want to apply through ICAS as many of my friends applied through it but on their website it says 25 weeks for processing time, for CES it says 25 weeks processing time. I want to know if it really takes this much time?
> 
> The reason i am not applying through WES is that my BS is from Sir Syed University karachi which is not listed in WES list of approved institutions. Although have done my MSc from UK. But i am not sure if i can only send my MSc UK degree & not the BS to WES?
> ...


Hi Tekkie,

I am also having the issue same as yours. My Bachelor Degree University is not listed in WES so I applied in ICAS. 

To be honest with you, it was a nightmare for me. They will really take 25 weeks after receiving the complete set of documents. I submitted my documents mid of October and my process started on 27th Oct means I can expect to receive the ECA by the mid of April 2016 which is really annoying.

My Masters was also from UK but unfortunately I was still in need to apply for my Bachelor. So I was left with no other option then ICAS of University of Toronto. 

I would rather prefer University of Toronto as I believe their processing time must b less than ICAS. Please have a details research before proceeding else you would end up only with waiting as I am doing the same.


----------

